# Ayuda filtro pasivo pasa alto



## leanacio (Sep 14, 2010)

Bueno gente les comento necesito un filtro pasivo de 2do orden para un driver selenium d405ti la idea es cortarlo en 1000hz segun encontre por ahi deberia ponerle un capacitor de 20uF y una bobina de 1.2mH el mayor problema radica en que no tengo ni idea de como armar esto y un amigo me dijo que podia hacer un filtro de primer orden es decir el capacitor y luego atenuarlo hasta los 12db/oct. Es correcto eso o estoy inventando? la atenuacion que genere despues del capacitor debe ser de 6db ya que se sumaria con la anterior o debe ser de 12db?
Gracias y espero su ayuda


----------



## angel36 (Sep 14, 2010)

leanacio....

podes ver la respuesta por acá..



https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/divisor-frecuencias-crossover-8691/


----------



## leanacio (Sep 14, 2010)

es decir que para hacer un filtro de 12db/oct es necesaria la utilizacion de una bobina. Una pregunta alguien sabe si se consiguen hechas ya que mañana voy a andar por el microcentro de bs as y ahi en la calle Parana hay varias casas de electronica.


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Sep 14, 2010)

Tenes dos formas:

- 2 filtros R-C para formar uno de 2do orden, pero la resistencia provoca una perdida de potencia.

- 1 fitro L-C, como el que te dijieron. Ese filtro lo tenes que calcular asi:

2*pi*fc=raiz(1/[L*C])

No se lo valores comerciales de los inductores, pero supone que 1,2mH es comercial:

1/(L*C)=(2*pi*fc)^2

C=1/[(2*pi*fc)^2*L]

C=1/[(2*pi*1kHz)^2*1,2mH]= 21,10uF => valor comercial 22uF


----------



## leanacio (Sep 16, 2010)

gente les hago una pregunta para armar este tipo de bobinas hay algun dimetro y ancho especificado para asi poder calcular la cantidad de vueltas o es lo mismo siempre y cuando obtenga 1,2mH de inductancia final? se le puede poner algun tipo de carrete plastico como para que quede mas prolijo o directamente no pongo nada y dejo el cable enrrollado? que diametro de cobre es aconsejable usar ya que el driver que voy a utilizar soporta hasta unos 250w rms aprox.?


----------



## angel36 (Sep 16, 2010)

fíjate en el link que te deje ahí tenes todo..mira bien...


----------



## leanacio (Sep 16, 2010)

sisi lo lei todo pero muchas cosas me quedaron inclusas igual por suerte encontre que venden un filtro que se adapta muy bien a lo que yo quiero y salen unos 70$ asique me comprare uno de esos
Gracias por la ayuda, saludos!


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Sep 16, 2010)

Mira en este lugar te venden inductores de choque (sirven para aislar un circuito), habria que ver si se puede adaptar a tu circuito, dependiendo de la potencia con la que estas trabajando:

http://www.cdronline.com.ar/detalle...o=---------CHA0073&perfil=&marca=&subrubro=38

En este caso es de 1mHy y el C sera el mismo practicamente. Esos inductores en la calle Parana los conseguis.


----------

